# Need help moving to Greece or Greek islands ?



## katsgraphics

Removals to Greece with Central Moves Ltd. We specialise in the removals and moving of family’s and individual’s household goods, personal effects, motor vehicles to Greece. 

*We are one of the UK’s top removals companies specialising in removals to Greece.*

With over 15 years experience in providing a professional greek speaking and personalised removal services for packing, transport, antiques and fine art and storage.

We offer road transport removals to Greece, shipping to Greece and airfreight services to Greece for time sensitive items. Central Moves are a English owned company with multilingual Greek staff who are highly connected after working in removal companies in mainland Greece and the Greek islands, translation services are available to our customers at any time they should be required.

Feel Free to Call 020 3261 0163 for Free Friendly advice and assistance spoken in Greek or English, or GET A QUOTE HERE or email us at [email protected]


----------

